# Advice on Plants



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

I set my new tank up last night and I'm going after work to get some live plants. Can anyone recommend some good live plants? If there is such a thing easy/carefree selections would be something I'd be interested in. Thanks!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

as long as you get a light timer and a couple of low light plants...it should be maintance free

except for the water changes, trimmings, etc.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on amount of light you have, would depend on the kind of plants to get. If its a standard light, good choices would be mosses, anubia, java ferns. Some swords, but with swords you want to put plant tabs under them every couple of months for them to do real good.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I've never had good luck with swords. I believe I have some java ferns and they are going good without anything special. They were actually growing good before I got new lights. Now since I have better lighting (64 watts compared to my previous 32 watts) I'm excited to see how they do.

Maybe someone can take a look at my pic and ID the plants. It is the 55g center tank the 2 tall plants. Poor shot but maybe someone knows.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The two tall plants looks to be watersprite. It would be easier to tell with closeups of the plants.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

i'll take some tomorrow. but they grew fast. at the bottom the leaves are thicker. They portion that grew since I planted them is more spread out. I dunno why

They appear to be watersprite. Thanks for the ID. Liveaquaria says they need high lighting. So I wonder why my crappy low lighting had them growing like it did.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I think those might be Water Wisteria as opposed to Water Sprite, which would explain them growing in lower light.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've grown watersprite in high light and low light. One thing I have found is that doing that the leaves can take slightly but noticeable different shapes.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

posted some better pics of the plant in question


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like watersprite to me. A very easy plant. You can cut the tops and replant them and they should bush out more.


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree Susan the tall plant is water sprite. Water wisteria will thrive in low light and be very bushy not long and lanky. I am leaning toward dwarf sagittaria subulata on the short one. I am not for certain though. But being low light I would have to say it is.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That would be my guess on the short one also, but like you said its hard to tell, and it doesn't look quite like what I have but then mine don't stay short like that. I have had to use it as a background plant in smaller tanks.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm almost positive the plants in question are water wisteria (Hygrophila Difformis) as opposed to water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) for the following reasons:

1. Water Sprite has leaves that grow from alternating nodes whereas Wisteria has them growing from opposite sides of the same node.

2. The Stem. Water Sprite has no defined stem, but only petioles from where the leaves grow. Wisteria is a true stem plant, and this can be seen in the pictures. 

Here's a pic of water sprite

Vs.

Here's a pic of water wisteria

Let me know what you all think...and just to make sure, here's a picture of the plant in question.


----------

